# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ازبین این رشته ها کدام یک اینده شغلی بهتری دارن؟

## Golboo

اولا سلام خدمت اعضای محترم انجمن کنکور

امیدوارم درتمامی مراحل زندگی مخصوصا کنکور موفق باشید
 
سه سال که نبودم درانجمن وقتی الان یهویی اومدم دیدم خیلی تغییر وپیشرفت کرده
 

رشته اموزش زبان انگلیسی
رشته ترجمه زبان انگلیسی
رشته حسابداری

بنظرتون اگربین سه رشته مقایسه کنیم ..
کدام یک اینده شغلی بهتری دارد؟

----------


## kurdish boy

ترجمه زبان
زبان بلد باشی دیگه ترجمه و اموزشش اسونه 
حسابداری رو خط بزن

----------


## aliafsh98

> اولا سلام خدمت اعضای محترم انجمن کنکور
> 
> امیدوارم درتمامی مراحل زندگی مخصوصا کنکور موفق باشید
>  
> سه سال که نبودم درانجمن وقتی الان یهویی اومدم دیدم خیلی تغییر وپیشرفت کرده
>  
> 
> رشته اموزش زبان انگلیسی
> رشته ترجمه زبان انگلیسی
> ...


حسابداری کار براش خیلی زیادی همین استخدامی جامع امسالو نگا کن
ولی خوب بحث حقوقو پرستیژ کا ری هم مطرحه
که اونم ترجمه به نظرم بهتره

----------


## Golboo

ممنون بابت نظر
منم به ترجمه علاقه دارم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## erfanblur00

ممنون از استارتر.
دوستان نظره بعضیا اینه که مترجمی زبان رو میشه توی آموزشگاه های زبان یاد گرفت !! تایید میکنید این حرف رو؟دلیلشم بگید!!
یه سوالم دارم اونم اینکه دانشجوی حسابدار بعد از اینکه لیسانسش رو گرفت براحتی میتونه کار پیدا کنه؟!
ممنون

----------


## erfanblur00

*UP*

----------


## Golboo

> ممنون از استارتر.
> دوستان نظره بعضیا اینه که مترجمی زبان رو میشه توی آموزشگاه های زبان یاد گرفت !! تایید میکنید این حرف رو؟دلیلشم بگید!!
> یه سوالم دارم اونم اینکه دانشجوی حسابدار بعد از اینکه لیسانسش رو گرفت براحتی میتونه کار پیدا کنه؟!
> ممنون


خب ترجمه زبان رو تو اموزشگاها فقط بخش عمومیش یاد میدن .ولی تو دانشگاه یک زبان ترجمه اختصاصیم هس ک باید پاس بشه‌‌.دانشجوی لیسانس حسابداری نسبت به رشته های دیگ ک خوبه بازارکارش بنظرم اره

----------


## Hooman_Hk

حسابداری آینده شغلی فوق العاده بهتری داره , اگر زبانت خوب باشه در کنار حسابداری ترجمه هم میکنی

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

این بدیهیه!!قطعا حسابداری بهتره!!اصلا شک کردن نداره!
علاوه بر اینکه بازار کار حسابداری هزار برابر بهتره و درامدش بیشتره،یه مزیت دیگش اینه که شما مدرک حسابداری داشته باشی توی جاهایی که حسابدار میخوان راحت میری استخدام میشی حالا اگر کنارش خودت روی زبانت کار کنی و یدونه مدرک زبان آیلتیس یا تافل هم بگیری دقیقا کار مترجم رو هم میتونی انجام بدی(شاید هم بهتر از یه مترجم که صرفا یه مدرک بدردنخور دانشگاهی داره) ولی بری دانشگاه مدرک زبان بگیری آیا میتونی در جایی  که به حسابدار نیاز داره استخدام بشی آیا؟!
اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن این 3 تا!

----------


## Golboo

> این بدیهیه!!قطعا حسابداری بهتره!!اصلا شک کردن نداره!
> علاوه بر اینکه بازار کار حسابداری هزار برابر بهتره و درامدش بیشتره،یه مزیت دیگش اینه که شما مدرک حسابداری داشته باشی توی جاهایی که حسابدار میخوان راحت میری استخدام میشی حالا اگر کنارش خودت روی زبانت کار کنی و یدونه مدرک زبان آیلتیس یا تافل هم بگیری دقیقا کار مترجم رو هم میتونی انجام بدی(شاید هم بهتر از یه مترجم که صرفا یه مدرک بدردنخور دانشگاهی داره) ولی بری دانشگاه مدرک زبان بگیری آیا میتونی در جایی  که به حسابدار نیاز داره استخدام بشی آیا؟!
> اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن این 3 تا!


خب درسته امااینم هست دیگ اگرپارتی نداشته باشیم طول میکشه شایدم نشه تو ادارات و بانک وموسسات خوب مشغول بکارشیم باید بریم کارخانجات ک دورازشهرن و هرزن متاهلی نمتونه بره شایدم اجازه ندادن بش.وبنظرمنم خوب نیس زیاد واس یک خانم.اما خب ترجمه و اموزش زبان اینجاش خوبه واس یک خانم که کارهست درسته حقوق انچنانی نیس..اما خب تدریس زبان و مترجمی بهتره کلا واس اینده ..و اونی که تو زبانسرا خودش تافل اینامیگیره قطعا ازنظر زبانی از اونی ک پاس کرده خوب ترمای دانشگاهو ضعیف تره چون ترجمه اختصاصیه فقط تودانشگاه میخونن.

----------


## dars

من موندم شما چه جوری میگین حسابداری آینده شغلی داره والا من دور واطرافم پر لیسانس حسابداریه تازه یکیشون پارتی هم داره ولی نمیتونه تو بانک استخدام بشه

Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Golboo

> من موندم شما چه جوری میگین حسابداری آینده شغلی داره والا من دور واطرافم پر لیسانس حسابداریه تازه یکیشون پارتی هم داره ولی نمیتونه تو بانک استخدام بشه
> 
> Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk


والا تو اطراف ما تو شهرک صنعتیا و شرکت ها حسابدار برمیدارن اگ پارتی داشته باشی که حتمیه کار.اما خب گفتم دیگ تو بانک و موسسات سخته یکم ..

----------


## Ghandi-Konkoori

حسابداری دوستم ... موفق باشی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Akhm

لیسانس زبان گرفتن کلا کار عبثیه.
هر کسی استعداد زبان داشته باشه بدون دانشگاه راحت یاد میگیره.
لیسانس زبان به هیچ دردی نمیخوره. فقط مدارک بین المللی زبان مثل تافل آیلتس و...
زبان تنها هم فایده ای نداره
الان متخصص یه رشته ای باید باشی به اضافه زبان خوب

----------


## nasserheidary

به نظر من حسابداری آینده شغلی بهتر و پردرآمدتری داره

----------


## Lord Alireza

سلام
حسابداری که هیچی. حذفش کنید.
بین مترجمی و آموزش هم باید ببینید علاقتون به چیه. من خودم دارم آموزش میخونم.
سعی کنید کنار انگلیسی که تو دانشگاه میخونید یک زبان دیگه هم یاد بگیرید.

----------

